# Boss DD-20/Nova Delay/ DL-4



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

The only programable delay that I haven' t tried in beetween these 
three is the Boss DD-20. I' m curious to see which one you prefer.

Is the DD-20 has a lot of differents with the TC ND-1 and the line 6 DL-4?
Is it more on the dl4 side or on the nova side?
I am thinking that the Boss could be a very nice unit too.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

The DL4 was my main delay for a while. It was nice and simple - find three sounds that you like, program them in and tap the tempo. I really liked some of the sounds in it. I like the dual delays in the nova and it seems to be fairly user friendly, but it's got some good features. If you're ever playing to click, the screen which will show you the tempo in BPM or ms is useful too. I haven't spent much time with the DD-20, though I've heard good things and play regularaly with a guy who's got one. The two-giant button setup never got me excited, it seems like there'd be a lot of tweaking to get the sounds you want, then a lot of stepping to load them up.

That being said, I'm now using an eventide timefactor and I think it beats all three easily.. though it's in a different price range. Hope that helps!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to have both Boss DD20 and DL4. My vote goes for DD20.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

sivs said:


> That being said, I'm now using an eventide timefactor and I think it beats all three easily.. though it's in a different price range. Hope that helps!


Sivs, this time factor seems to be a great unit. TC' s delay sounds very good and I prefer it to the DL-4 but if the time factor sounds better, it should be fantastic. It looks like the modulations are much better on Eventide. You can use an expression pedal to control parameters I think too? The only thing I' m not sure with TF is with rythmics delays type?
On the TC you can set 5 subdivisions plus the 1/4 note. So Just have to set the tempo with tap switch, and the delay will do the subdivision you want for that tempo. It might be possible too on TF?

I' ll checkthat. If I sell my DL-4, I' ll probably think about that eventide time factor.

Thanks


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Salokin said:


> Sivs, this time factor seems to be a great unit. TC' s delay sounds very good and I prefer it to the DL-4 but if the time factor sounds better, it should be fantastic. It looks like the modulations are much better on Eventide. You can use an expression pedal to control parameters I think too? The only thing I' m not sure with TF is with rythmics delays type?
> On the TC you can set 5 subdivisions plus the 1/4 note. So Just have to set the tempo with tap switch, and the delay will do the subdivision you want for that tempo. It might be possible too on TF?
> 
> I' ll checkthat. If I sell my DL-4, I' ll probably think about that eventide time factor.
> ...


The modulations are very nice on the TF, and yes, you can use an expression pedal as well as an extra 3 button footswitch. I don't quite know what you mean by rythmic delay types, but you can switch the TF into 'tempo' mode by holding down the delay type button and set each delay to any subdivision you want. It's pretty crazy. 

My only word of caution is that it has so many good features and you really need to spend the time to learn it before it's useful. If you spend the time with it, the possibilities are endless and it really is a pristine sounding delay modeller.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

sivs said:


> The modulations are very nice on the TF, and yes, you can use an expression pedal as well as an extra 3 button footswitch. I don't quite know what you mean by rythmic delay types, but you can switch the TF into 'tempo' mode by holding down the delay type button and set each delay to any subdivision you want. It's pretty crazy.
> 
> My only word of caution is that it has so many good features and you really need to spend the time to learn it before it's useful. If you spend the time with it, the possibilities are endless and it really is a pristine sounding delay modeller.


With Rythmic delay, I mean subdivisions in a fixed tempo, but you answer my question. I hope to find out one on GC, it looks like I' ll love this delay pedal!!!
On Proguitarshop.com, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JOLnTT0mh0You it says that you have 10 banks of two presets, so it gives 20 presets!!! Very cool!!

:rockon2: Thanks for help.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Salokin said:


> With Rythmic delay, I mean subdivisions in a fixed tempo, but you answer my question. I hope to find out one on GC, it looks like I' ll love this delay pedal!!!
> On Proguitarshop.com, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JOLnTT0mh0You it says that you have 10 banks of two presets, so it gives 20 presets!!! Very cool!!
> 
> :rockon2: Thanks for help.


Actually that's the model with the original software. You can update the software throughout and they're constantly making improvements... like now there are 20 banks which gives you 40 presets :rockon2:


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I think I prefer the DD20 of those originally mentioned. Timefactor is obviously the best delay stompbox I think, but when you couple the DD20 with an exterior tap tempo pedal it's pretty awesome, one button for on/off, one for flipping through presets and the external to tap a tempo. 

The nova has a very clean digital sound, and the line6 can get really grungy, and i think the boss is somewhere in between.

My big issue with the line6 was the notorious reliability problems.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

sivs said:


> Actually that's the model with the original software. You can update the software throughout and they're constantly making improvements... like now there are 20 banks which gives you 40 presets :rockon2:


Ah Ok, It' s like a G Major, you can update it! Cool! Is it expensive the update?
I' m very interest to get one. If you hear about someone who sell one, just tell me man! By the way, I just sold my DL-4 today, I' m very happy, money will pay a part of TF delay. Where did you buy yours? Did you pay a lot for shipping?

kkjuw


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

the-patient said:


> I think I prefer the DD20 of those originally mentioned. Timefactor is obviously the best delay stompbox I think, but when you couple the DD20 with an exterior tap tempo pedal it's pretty awesome, one button for on/off, one for flipping through presets and the external to tap a tempo.
> 
> The nova has a very clean digital sound, and the line6 can get really grungy, and i think the boss is somewhere in between.
> 
> My big issue with the line6 was the notorious reliability problems.


I think that Nova Delay is too much clean for me. I need more color and more tweakability. I found it easier to play on it than a dL-4, but It' s too much clean for me. I' ll probably try to sell mine to get those Time Factor units.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Yeah man, the TF is amazing. I'm on a DD20 right now, but I wish i could afford one of those.

I agree thoguh that the Nova is far too pristine and clean, it truly is a digital delay.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Salokin said:


> Ah Ok, It' s like a G Major, you can update it! Cool! Is it expensive the update?
> I' m very interest to get one. If you hear about someone who sell one, just tell me man! By the way, I just sold my DL-4 today, I' m very happy, money will pay a part of TF delay. Where did you buy yours? Did you pay a lot for shipping?
> 
> kkjuw


Updates are free, you just need to register it on the eventide website. I bought mine new off of ebay from tapestry music out in BC... free shipping, which helped. You can pick them up used occasionally, but they're usually $325-$350 USD, and you can get them new for $50 more than that. I thought the warranty would be worth it, just in case.


----------



## bannahz (Apr 16, 2009)

if it were me... i would go with either the dd-20 or nova just cuz i play p&w and i like clear delays but i just find the line 6 delay not as good quality delays .. maybe its just me cuz its my own opinion but i use dotted eight alot so thats a draw back since the dl-4 doesn't have it however i must admit they have alot of options with that delay unit that sound fantastic. as for the dd-20.. i'm actually thinking of switching over from my nova to one just cuz i find that i need more features nowadays.. but that being said it doesn't sound no where as clear as the nova.. oh and to mention. the nova delay sounds very similar to the timefactor.. so if you don't like the clear delays i wouldn't get the TF... so back to the nova. it was a great first delay and its also the smallest out of them which is a big things for some people... sry for all that rant just my 0.02 cents


----------



## ericprsse (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never owned any of the said, but have about 30 mins experience with each. My vote goes to the DD20. Its a little less user friendly maybe, but to me the sounds were superior enough to make the added learning curve worth it.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Sivs, I just bought a TF on Ebay! Coming with an expression pedal, manual and adaptor, but not with original box. I had a pretty good deal on it and it won' t be more expenssive than 25$ for the shipping. Now I just have to wait before receiving this unit! I hope That it will be the delay for me. My Nova will probably have to leave me, but I' ll wait before receiving The TF. In Mtl, those Units are 500$ plus taxes new.

sdsre


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome! I'm really loving mine - the ability to have two delay times at the same time is what really sold me. If you can, I'd pick up an aux tap tempo switch. I use my three button, but a single for tap tempo would do for most people I think. You'll have to let me know how the expression pedal works out, I've been debating picking up one of those too... though that would make the pedal even more confusing...


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

*Singular aux tap tempo switch*

Which one do you suggest me?


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought my 3 button switch from pedals ahoy because they made one smaller than the others I've seen, but tap tempo switches are pretty easy and common. Rolland makes one, and if you can solder and get a momentary switch, a jack and a small hammond casing you can make one yourself. Anything that says it's a tap tempo switch will work and it's personal preference as to how big you want it, finish and what kind of switch you like.


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I just received my Time Factor yesterday and It sounds amazing!!!It is the one for me! It took a while before understanding how to switch in banks mode, and some little settings things, but I have seen what can do this little awesome delay pedal and it will easily replace my Nova delay and my DL-4. It sounds pretty much better in my opinion, and it' s more friendly to use too.

I have actually the original software version but I ' ll probably download the 
lastest new one. I hope it won' t be too much complicated this time.LOL
I' ll probably be able to work with the expression pedal that was coming with
the auction in the next week. I was using one with my DL-4, I' m pretty sure it won' t be so much difficult to use this option on The TF.

Thanks everybody that have answered my question, thanks sivs to have suggested me to buy this delay. I don' t regret my purchase. DL-4 and ND-1 wasn' t what I was expecting , and I wasn' t sure about the DD-20. 
I let you know later how it goes with the expression controler. I' ll also have some external controler questions to ask after I have experiment with the toy

sdsre.


----------

